

For Google, Advertising and Phones Go Together - neilc
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/08/business/media/08googlephone.html?ex=1349496000&en=182ebf1a5c3a3f61&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
tuukkah
This article has the same text as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=64572>

